# 5D Mk4, 6D Mk2, 7D Mk2, 80D and 5D Mk 3 compared for Wildlife photography



## Grant Atkinson (May 19, 2018)

Just posted a side by side comparison of what it is like to use the 5D Mk4, the 6D Mk2, the 7D Mk2, the 80D and the 5D Mk 3 for wildlife photography: https://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/6d-mark-ii-5d-mark-iv-7d-mark-ii-or-80d-which-mid-range-canon-dslr-for-wildlife-photography
The aim of the post is not to declare an overall winner but rather to share what my wife and i perceive to be the different cameras strengths and weaknesses, for our kind of wildlife photography. With that group of cameras, the 5D Mk4, 7D Mk2 and 5D Mk3 are all similar in their control layout, in their viewfinder autofocus, their dedicated AF multi-controllers, and their grip size. The 6D Mark 2 and 80D are smaller in the hand, and have reduced size and controls, but make a strong case for themselves with their swivel-tilt screens and their image quality.

We get asked questions often by Canon users about these five cameras, so are hoping that the post provides some useful information.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## privatebydesign (May 19, 2018)

I'll go read it now Grant, though I have no interest in any of the cameras if your write up is anything like your previous ones it will a very valuable hands on resource that all of us can get something from. Really appreciated your various reviews and videos in the past, especially the AF set up ones, thanks for the link.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 19, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I'll go read it now Grant, though I have no interest in any of the cameras if your write up is anything like your previous ones it will a very valuable hands on resource that all of us can get something from. Really appreciated your various reviews and videos in the past, especially the AF set up ones, thanks for the link.


Thanks for those kind words PrivateByDesign, really appreciate that 
It was more difficult than usual to write, what with having to write out five different Canon camera names what felt like a million times, but hopefully many Canon readers will find something there of interest or that will start some discussion, or share and add new information to the post themselves that i may have omitted 
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Click (May 19, 2018)

Excellent review/comparison, Grant. A real pleasure to read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2018)

Grant, a superb comparison - but we expect no less from you! It's very useful.

I have worked my way through a 7DII and 5DIII, and now use a 5DIV and 5DSR, with 100-400mm II and 400mm DO II for nature and birds, as you frequently do. My view on image quality may be somewhat different because I use DxO PL as RAW converter. It cleans up noise, especially on the 5DSR, far, far better than Adobe or other software, and I can use iso6400 with the 5DSR. My favourite body is the 5DSR because its resolution is like using the 5DIV with a 1.4xTC added. It's lag is worse than the 5DIV but its AF seems just as good. It can be annoyingly slow for bursts but for static shots it is just so good.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 19, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Grant, a superb comparison - but we expect no less from you! It's very useful.
> 
> I have worked my way through a 7DII and 5DIII, and now use a 5DIV and 5DSR, with 100-400mm II and 400mm DO II for nature and birds, as you frequently do. My view on image quality may be somewhat different because I use DxO PL as RAW converter. It cleans up noise, especially on the 5DSR, far, far better than Adobe or other software, and I can use iso6400 with the 5DSR. My favourite body is the 5DSR because its resolution is like using the 5DIV with a 1.4xTC added. It's lag is worse than the 5DIV but its AF seems just as good. It can be annoyingly slow for bursts but for static shots it is just so good.


Thanks Alan
I thought of including the 5DSR as I do sometimes use one (but dont own one)but then thought the post might get even longer  it is a good thing you mention it here. For sure it is still another option, and with better pixel level image quality than a 7D Mk 2 which which is has a similar pixel density. I also found that the times I used the 5D SR that I really liked the images that I got with it and i found the autofocus to be very good. I think having the 5DSR and the 5D mk4 like you do is a nice combination and one of the things that I do enjoy about the diversity of the mid-range Canon bodies...you can get different things in terms of the image size/cropping leeway, all from camera bodies that are easy to shoot side by side, share batteries etc


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Excellent review/comparison, Grant. A real pleasure to read. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Click


----------



## Durf (May 19, 2018)

Great article and good read Grant!


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 20, 2018)

Durf said:


> Great article and good read Grant!


Thanks Durf, i appreciate the feedback


----------



## zim (May 20, 2018)

I agree, that was a good read especially the second half. Not just about the cameras but Iots of little nuggets of setup and real world usage info and of course cracking images!

Hope you don't mind me saying but there are a couple typos that you may wish to tidy up though...
80D Autofocus image title is wrong
3. 5D Mark 6
6D Mark ? body (reliability)

Regards


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 20, 2018)

zim said:


> I agree, that was a good read especially the second half. Not just about the cameras but Iots of little nuggets of setup and real world usage info and of course cracking images!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me saying but there are a couple typos that you may wish to tidy up though...
> 80D Autofocus image title is wrong
> ...


Hi Zim, thanks for the feedback and also for pointing out those errors, i will get them fixed , really appreciate you taking the time to let me know.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## zim (May 20, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, that was a good read especially the second half. Not just about the cameras but Iots of little nuggets of setup and real world usage info and of course cracking images!
> ...



My pleasure, at least you know I actually read it ! ;D
Regards


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2018)

Great article. And, as usual, I learned new things from it, such as the metering lock on the 6D2.....


----------



## stevelee (May 21, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Great article. And, as usual, I learned new things from it, such as the metering lock on the 6D2.....



I use the touchscreen so much for settings that I can't get myself to learn what the little buttons do. Some of that may be my coming from a Rebel background, where I didn't have all those little buttons.

I still need to practice a lot with the camera so that more controls are in my repertoire. The AE and AF work so well that I get things right (or close enough) in the first try, so I don't do as much fiddling as I need to in order to learn things I might need to know some time.


----------



## Durf (May 21, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Great article. And, as usual, I learned new things from it, such as the metering lock on the 6D2.....
> ...



All those little buttons on top can be set to be seen in the viewfinder, once you learn them all by feel you can quickly change them on the fly with the dial wheel without needing to pull your eye away from the viewfinder to use the touch screen; it's much faster this way.


----------



## Talys (May 21, 2018)

Grant,

Thanks very much for the article! I really enjoyed reading it. There is a minor typo in the ranking of DPAF for stills, where you refer to the 5D Mark 6 

The detail you go into with respect to things like exposure and autofocus is great.


----------



## jd7 (May 21, 2018)

I'd like to add my thanks too Grant. I've only had time to skim read your article so far but I've already found some interesting things in it and I will read it properly as soon as I have a chance. I do like reading about your hands on experience with the various cameras and the way you set them up - plus there are some fantastic photos.

I noted your comments about the lack of an AF joystick on the 6DII and 80D. That alone was almost enough to make me to spring for a 5DIV (not that that is the 5DIV's only advantage of course), but I ended up going with the 6DII. One thing I've recently been trying is tapping the M.Fn button once and then you using the wheel near the shutter button and the rear dial to set the AF point - an idea I picked up from another CR member (thanks @tomscott!). It's a little annoying having to tap the M.Fn button first, but otherwise it is reasonably quick (although I need to develop the muscle memory for it yet) and I think it's a bit more comfortable than getting my thumb down to the eight way controller. Have you ever tried that AF point selection method?

Lastly, at the risk of going off topic, I noted a couple of photos in your post were taken with the 24-70 f/4L IS. Any reason you use it rather than a 24-70 f/2.8L II? I have the f/4L IS and I do think it's a good lens (especially for long hikes and other travel), and I have a couple of primes in that focal range for when I want faster apertures. Even so though, I get tempted by the 24-70 f/2.8L II from time to time. Just curious why you use the f/4 L IS, given the reputation of the 2.8L II. Given the other lenses you are carrying, it cannot be size/weight!


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 21, 2018)

jd7 said:


> I'd like to add my thanks too Grant. I've only had time to skim read your article so far but I've already found some interesting things in it and I will read it properly as soon as I have a chance. I do like reading about your hands on experience with the various cameras and the way you set them up - plus there are some fantastic photos.
> 
> I noted your comments about the lack of an AF joystick on the 6DII and 80D. That alone was almost enough to make me to spring for a 5DIV (not that that is the 5DIV's only advantage of course), but I ended up going with the 6DII. One thing I've recently been trying is tapping the M.Fn button once and then you using the wheel near the shutter button and the rear dial to set the AF point - an idea I picked up from another CR member (thanks @tomscott!). It's a little annoying having to tap the M.Fn button first, but otherwise it is reasonably quick (although I need to develop the muscle memory for it yet) and I think it's a bit more comfortable than getting my thumb down to the eight way controller. Have you ever tried that AF point selection method?
> 
> Lastly, at the risk of going off topic, I noted a couple of photos in your post were taken with the 24-70 f/4L IS. Any reason you use it rather than a 24-70 f/2.8L II? I have the f/4L IS and I do think it's a good lens (especially for long hikes and other travel), and I have a couple of primes in that focal range for when I want faster apertures. Even so though, I get tempted by the 24-70 f/2.8L II from time to time. Just curious why you use the f/4 L IS, given the reputation of the 2.8L II. Given the other lenses you are carrying, it cannot be size/weight!


Hi JD, thanks for the feedback, always appreciated. I do know about the dial turning method of moving the focus point around on the 6D Mark 2 and the 80D, and in fact you can do it on any Canon camera with two dials, but i find it very awkward to remember to use that method on one body then have a different method (on the 1DX, 5D4, 7D2 etc) when I pick up one of those bodies, specially when shooting them side by side which I do often . Sometimes it can also happen that you don't press the M.Fn button far enough to activate it (by accident) and then I end up spinning the aperture the wrong way 
About the 24-70f4L IS, you nailed the reason that I carry it - although it is precisely because of the other lenses that i carry and how heavy they are, that i have to try cut weight somewhere - normally on any given trip i will take ONE big tele (400DO f4 IS ii OR 500f4 IS ii) and a mid range zoom (100-400 IS ii OR 70-200 f2.8 IS ii) and then just one wide angle. I would like the extra sharpness of the f2.8 version of the 24-70 but I am happy enough with the results that i get from the f4 IS. So for now it is doing the job. 
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 21, 2018)

Talys said:


> Grant,
> 
> Thanks very much for the article! I really enjoyed reading it. There is a minor typo in the ranking of DPAF for stills, where you refer to the 5D Mark 6
> 
> The detail you go into with respect to things like exposure and autofocus is great.


Hey Talys
Thanks so much for the feedback, i really appreciate it. And thank for telling me about the typo with 5D Mark 6, don't we wish that was for real . Zim actually pointed that out to me with two other typos, and i spent ages trying to find the 5D Mark 6 one but couldnt - but not i can fix it.
Autofocus is one of the biggest performance features for us, so I do tend to go on a bit about it . As are controls that can be activated with minimal chance of messing up other settings inadvertantly etc
I have also been enjoying your recent posts on the forum here with interesting detail about the Sony shooting experience.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 21, 2018)

jd7 said:


> I'd like to add my thanks too Grant. I've only had time to skim read your article so far but I've already found some interesting things in it and I will read it properly as soon as I have a chance. I do like reading about your hands on experience with the various cameras and the way you set them up - plus there are some fantastic photos.
> 
> I noted your comments about the lack of an AF joystick on the 6DII and 80D. That alone was almost enough to make me to spring for a 5DIV (not that that is the 5DIV's only advantage of course), but I ended up going with the 6DII. One thing I've recently been trying is tapping the M.Fn button once and then you using the wheel near the shutter button and the rear dial to set the AF point - an idea I picked up from another CR member (thanks @tomscott!). It's a little annoying having to tap the M.Fn button first, but otherwise it is reasonably quick (although I need to develop the muscle memory for it yet) and I think it's a bit more comfortable than getting my thumb down to the eight way controller. Have you ever tried that AF point selection method?
> 
> Lastly, at the risk of going off topic, I noted a couple of photos in your post were taken with the 24-70 f/4L IS. Any reason you use it rather than a 24-70 f/2.8L II? I have the f/4L IS and I do think it's a good lens (especially for long hikes and other travel), and I have a couple of primes in that focal range for when I want faster apertures. Even so though, I get tempted by the 24-70 f/2.8L II from time to time. Just curious why you use the f/4 L IS, given the reputation of the 2.8L II. Given the other lenses you are carrying, it cannot be size/weight!


You and Tom Scott bringing up the dial method of changing the focus point reminded me that was the only way to change the focus point position in the viewfinder grid on the EOS 1D Mark 2 and EOS 1D Mark 2 N, as they where not fitted with dedicated AF multi-controllers. The rear command dial moved the AF point vertically and the front dial (beside the shutter) moved it horizontally if i recall properly. The EOS 10D used the same method but the dedicated AF multi-controllers came out on the 1D Mark 3, and the 20D bodies and made it easier..I thought. When using that system of changing the AF point with a command dial on those cameras with many focus points, i found it can save time to reduce the number of points in the viewfinder so that there are not so many to step across so long as you still have enough coverage 
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Ah-Keong (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for the great comparison review!~


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 21, 2018)

Ah-Keong said:


> Thanks for the great comparison review!~


You are welcome Ah Keong


----------



## tomscott (May 21, 2018)

As usual the 6DMKII is the dark horse in actual application from people that know what they are doing.

For £1175 it cant be beaten.

Great review


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 21, 2018)

tomscott said:


> As usual the 6DMKII is the dark horse in actual application from people that know what they are doing.
> 
> For £1175 it cant be beaten.
> 
> Great review


Thanks for the feedback Tom Scott, and yes, the 6D represents a very good value in that group of cameras


----------



## Durf (May 21, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > As usual the 6DMKII is the dark horse in actual application from people that know what they are doing.
> ...



I serious think the 6D2 is the most under-rated camera of 2017. I've been shooting with it for 9+ months now with outstanding results and haven't had an issue with it yet. I occasional have to bracket some extreme landscape scenes for the dynamic range but I probably would have to anyways with just about any other camera.

I use my 80D mostly for wildlife (birds and moving objects with my long lenses) and actually used your 80D video Grant that you did about a year ago to adjust my settings for wildlife shooting with the 80D.....it works great!


----------



## tomscott (May 21, 2018)

Durf said:


> Grant Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



+1 I was a very early adopter coming from the 5DMKIII and although its not perfect for all tasks it certainly is a very good performer.


----------



## Durf (May 21, 2018)

tomscott said:


> Durf said:
> 
> 
> > Grant Atkinson said:
> ...



Yes, I agree it's not perfect but no camera is; I'm VERY satisfied with it though. Just like any tool one needs to learn how to use it and figure out its strengths and weaknesses to get the most out of it.....

I'm glad Grant included the 6D2 in this testing and comparison article, he shows it's potential as a worthy foe and perhaps not the best but quite capable of even casual to somewhat moderate FF wildlife photography


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 21, 2018)

Hi Durf
We also like shooting the 6D Mark 2 and the 80D together, they are so similar in their controls and feel, that it is seamless to switch between them. We where really glad that the 6D Mark 2 came out when it did, in terms of this comparison it offers users more choices, and that is always good. Also the 6D Mark 2 is plenty good enough for wildlife photography - the cameras image quality in low light is far superior to the wildlife cameras that we where using not that long ago - the 1D Mark 4, even the 5D Mark 3, and the 6D Mk2 autofocus is good enough. Buffer is big enough, just..and frame rate is just fast enough, and once you take the price into consideration then it really stands up well in the comparison.
Also happy to hear that the autofocus video was helpful in setting up the 80D which is also a solid performer in its class


----------



## scottkinfw (May 21, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Just posted a side by side comparison of what it is like to use the 5D Mk4, the 6D Mk2, the 7D Mk2, the 80D and the 5D Mk 3 for wildlife photography: https://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/6d-mark-ii-5d-mark-iv-7d-mark-ii-or-80d-which-mid-range-canon-dslr-for-wildlife-photography
> The aim of the post is not to declare an overall winner but rather to share what my wife and i perceive to be the different cameras strengths and weaknesses, for our kind of wildlife photography. With that group of cameras, the 5D Mk4, 7D Mk2 and 5D Mk3 are all similar in their control layout, in their viewfinder autofocus, their dedicated AF multi-controllers, and their grip size. The 6D Mark 2 and 80D are smaller in the hand, and have reduced size and controls, but make a strong case for themselves with their swivel-tilt screens and their image quality.
> 
> We get asked questions often by Canon users about these five cameras, so are hoping that the post provides some useful information.
> ...



Hey Grant, thank you for all the work you put in to the articles!

I read both with particular interest in the 5DSR. 

So Grant, how much do you use the 5DSR when you shoot vs. The other bodies, and when do you prefer to use it? I'm thinking that the 5DSR2 might be my next body.

By the way, how is the day to day in South Africa with that drought?

Thanks again.

Scott


----------



## Durf (May 21, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Hi Durf
> We also like shooting the 6D Mark 2 and the 80D together, they are so similar in their controls and feel, that it is seamless to switch between them. We where really glad that the 6D Mark 2 came out when it did, in terms of this comparison it offers users more choices, and that is always good. Also the 6D Mark 2 is plenty good enough for wildlife photography - the cameras image quality in low light is far superior to the wildlife cameras that we where using not that long ago - the 1D Mark 4, even the 5D Mark 3, and the 6D Mk2 autofocus is good enough. Buffer is big enough, just..and frame rate is just fast enough, and once you take the price into consideration then it really stands up well in the comparison.
> Also happy to hear that the autofocus video was helpful in setting up the 80D which is also a solid performer in its class



Yes Grant, these two camera's pair up nicely, I really enjoy owning and using both these camera's together. For what I do they work out great for me and I have no desire to buy something else because the internet says I need a better camera! haha
....and if one broke I'd highly likely replace it with the same camera.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 21, 2018)

Hey Grant, thank you for all the work you put in to the articles!

I read both with particular interest in the 5DSR. 

So Grant, how much do you use the 5DSR when you shoot vs. The other bodies, and when do you prefer to use it? I'm thinking that the 5DSR2 might be my next body.

By the way, how is the day to day in South Africa with that drought?

Thanks again.

Scott
[/quote]
Hi Scott, thanks for reading and your feedback!. Because I have a strong preference for action photography, and because some of the places that I spend time in can present unplanned action photo opportunities, like lion cubs leaping in the air, or cheetah hunting, or eagles fighting over food, etc I tend to not use the 5D SR as much as somebody else might. I don't like missing out on action shots because I never shot them sharp enough or my shutter speed wasnt fast enough, or the buffer filled...

However, if I am in places where my shooting opportunities are more about fine art kind of imagery, and my approach is more planned, like photographic hotspots for elephant and rhino, then I make sure to take a 5DSR along with me. The 50 megapixel raw images from the 5D SR really do print beautifully, specially if I am able to keep the iso lower in the range 
Thanks for asking about the drought, it is not throughout the country, but really most intense in and around Cape Town. So it is raining right now, but we do still have water and we live with sensible, cost-regulated, voluntary water restrictions which are helping reduce how much we use here... / The media has ramped up the severity of the water shortages here a bit...

What cameras are you shooting with for your main bodies now?


----------



## eml58 (May 22, 2018)

Hi Grant, wonderful read on your article, although I use the 1DxII it's always a pleasure reading your articles to find the Gems that work across all the bodies, Thank You.

Just back from 2 weeks spread between Londolozi and Mala Mala, happy to see more greenery than I'de expected and interesting now to see the Politics of the Lions with the Majingilane Males now (sadly) out of the picture and the Birmingham Coalition settling in.

My favourite part of the World (that and Tuscany, hard choice, for different reasons)


----------



## jd7 (May 22, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to add my thanks too Grant. I've only had time to skim read your article so far but I've already found some interesting things in it and I will read it properly as soon as I have a chance. I do like reading about your hands on experience with the various cameras and the way you set them up - plus there are some fantastic photos.
> ...



Well, I really was not expecting size/weight as the reason for the 24-70 f4L IS! It is a good lens though. For me, it's the extra stop more so than extra sharpness which is the attraction of the f2.8L II.

I am looking forward to getting a chance to read your whole article in detail in the near future. Thanks again for going into so much detail!


----------



## Ah-Keong (May 22, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Ah-Keong said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great comparison review!~
> ...


May I ask would you be adding the 1DX Mk2 to compare with 5D Mk4, 6D Mk2, 7D Mk2 and 80D?


----------



## Pure Photo N.I (May 22, 2018)

Good review thanks for sharing


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 22, 2018)

eml58 said:


> Hi Grant, wonderful read on your article, although I use the 1DxII it's always a pleasure reading your articles to find the Gems that work across all the bodies, Thank You.
> 
> Just back from 2 weeks spread between Londolozi and Mala Mala, happy to see more greenery than I'de expected and interesting now to see the Politics of the Lions with the Majingilane Males now (sadly) out of the picture and the Birmingham Coalition settling in.
> 
> My favourite part of the World (that and Tuscany, hard choice, for different reasons)


I have never been to Tuscany but it sounds amazing, but I will be back at Malamala again in June and looking forward to it. Glad that the article was interesting and something useful in there!
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 22, 2018)

Well, I really was not expecting size/weight as the reason for the 24-70 f4L IS! It is a good lens though. For me, it's the extra stop more so than extra sharpness which is the attraction of the f2.8L II.

I am looking forward to getting a chance to read your whole article in detail in the near future. Thanks again for going into so much detail!
[/quote]
Hi JD7, what I also didn't mention is that i quite often try to get lower angles with wildlife, and with a wide-angle lens like the 24-70 and the tilt-swivel screen of the 6D Mark 2 and 80D, I can sometimes manage the low angle from a vehicle by hanging my arm down from the open window, as far as i can stretch it. When I am working that way at the end of my reach every gram of weight counts


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 22, 2018)

Ah-Keong said:


> Grant Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Ah-Keong said:
> ...


Hi Ah Keong
I dont have any plans right now to include the 1DX Mark 2 in such a comparison although i probably should. If had to try sum up very roughly,though, the 1DX Mark 2 compared to the 5D Mark 4, we find that viewfinder autofocus is quite similar on both (though the 1DX Mark 2 is much better if you use EF Extenders), and without extenders the 1DX Mark 2 may focus a tiny bit faster. The !DX Mark 2 has its autofocus system illuminate in red in the viewfinder which can be an advantage if you shoot in the dark. Where a big difference exists is the frame rate, as 7 fps is only just fast enough for action whereas the 1DX Mark 2 is about as fast as will likely ever need. The shorter shutter lag, shorter viewfinder blackout on the 1DX Mark 2 also makes for a faster response, and then the other big difference for action photography is the buffer capacity. On the 1DX Mark 2 we never even get close to filling the buffer, even using a CF card, whereas the 5D Mark4 has a decent buffer but if there is continuous action happening, we do need to keep one eye on the buffer to try avoid filling it at a critical time. When it comes to image quality, if you view or use the images at the same output size, by printing them at the same physical size, or by viewing them on the same size screen, without cropping, then we find that the 1DX Mark 2 images are only incrementally better when it comes to noise at high iso. Perhaps a third of stop. But they are so close in image quality that we dont consider that a big differentiator. If one needs to crop heavily then the 5D Mark 4 holds an advantage. DPAF function is about the same in both cameras for stills, but for video the fully functional touch screen of the 5D Mark 4 may be better than the limited function touch screen of the 1DX Mark 2. The 1DX Mark 2 has superior video frame rate and resolution choices. When it comes to ergonomics the 1DX Mark 2 is larger and can be even more deeply configured. Hope something there helps..
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 22, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Great article. And, as usual, I learned new things from it, such as the metering lock on the 6D2.....


Thanks for the feedback Don and sorry I only saw this comment today
I learn lots of new things from this forum too, and also learn when I am writing these camera posts, sometimes when it may be some feature of the camera that I don't use in my line of shooting but it is good to try keep up with how these cameras are developing , like the metering lock on the 6D2
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Ah-Keong (May 24, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Hi Ah Keong
> I dont have any plans right now to include the 1DX Mark 2 in such a comparison although i probably should. If had to try sum up very roughly,though, the 1DX Mark 2 compared to the 5D Mark 4, we find that viewfinder autofocus is quite similar on both (though the 1DX Mark 2 is much better if you use EF Extenders), and without extenders the 1DX Mark 2 may focus a tiny bit faster. The !DX Mark 2 has its autofocus system illuminate in red in the viewfinder which can be an advantage if you shoot in the dark. Where a big difference exists is the frame rate, as 7 fps is only just fast enough for action whereas the 1DX Mark 2 is about as fast as will likely ever need. The shorter shutter lag, shorter viewfinder blackout on the 1DX Mark 2 also makes for a faster response, and then the other big difference for action photography is the buffer capacity. On the 1DX Mark 2 we never even get close to filling the buffer, even using a CF card, whereas the 5D Mark4 has a decent buffer but if there is continuous action happening, we do need to keep one eye on the buffer to try avoid filling it at a critical time. When it comes to image quality, if you view or use the images at the same output size, by printing them at the same physical size, or by viewing them on the same size screen, without cropping, then we find that the 1DX Mark 2 images are only incrementally better when it comes to noise at high iso. Perhaps a third of stop. But they are so close in image quality that we dont consider that a big differentiator. If one needs to crop heavily then the 5D Mark 4 holds an advantage. DPAF function is about the same in both cameras for stills, but for video the fully functional touch screen of the 5D Mark 4 may be better than the limited function touch screen of the 1DX Mark 2. The 1DX Mark 2 has superior video frame rate and resolution choices. When it comes to ergonomics the 1DX Mark 2 is larger and can be even more deeply configured. Hope something there helps..
> Cheers
> Grant



Thanks for the great summary , Sir! ;D
I really like the AF squares lighting in RED. Hope they would add it in the "7D Mark III"


----------

